# Dental Audit template



## Lofton (Sep 10, 2015)

I am about to start auditing dental services for several dentist. Does anyone out there have an audit template that is used for dental only? I found that the standard E/M template doesn't address the dental documentation. 

Help....


----------



## Rachel780 (Sep 10, 2015)

I currently do dental billing and have been for over 4 years.  I have never seen or heard of an audit template for dental. What type of information do you need? Dental documentation is very straight forward. I'll be happy to help answer any questions, I just need to know what information you need.


----------



## cmartin_333 (Mar 8, 2016)

*Interested in learning Dental coding*

I am very new to dental coding and I am trying to learn when do I bill Medical insurance vs Dental insurance.  How do I determine this?


----------



## bproudman (Apr 15, 2016)

*Dentist billing E/M codes*

I too am new to Dental billing and auditing and was not aware that the Dentist could utilize E/M coding for routine care.  Can anyone offer examples when a dentist can bill E/M codes!  Like can they bill a consult?  Do the same CPT rules apply for the 3 R's?  Same rules for E/M?  Thanks in advance for your input

Barb P


----------



## smgorn (Sep 6, 2018)

*Dental doc standard*

Hi all,

I am new to dental billing/coding and am looking for guidance on the documentation standards for dental visits. I have Googled many different keywords but am not finding anything. Does anyone know of or have any resources they are willing to share?

Thanks in advance,
Shannon


----------

